# New DIYER



## Calvin305

Howzit everyone,

Looking at getting into mixing,

I am a big fan of dessert vapes and cereal vapes.

Can you guys recommend any recipes for my first time doing the DIY thing?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar

where will you be getting your base liquids and concentrates from?
that to me is more important than recipes for now lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Calvin305

So we have a supplier for vg and pg, and then make use of vapowave

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Awesome and tons of recipes here http://www.kritikalmass.net/index.asp

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Calvin305

Thank you zadiac!! That is super cool, are most of the flavours available in SA?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Calvin305 said:


> Thank you zadiac!! That is super cool, are most of the flavours available in SA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



not always but you can often sub with something close. sometimes you land up with a new unique twist on a recipe.

perhaps look at a DIY vendors flavour list and see what they have to offer. that helps to influence recipes alot better.

a good place to start is http://valleyvapour.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvin305

Ahh thanks man!! There is a guy where i can source it at R25 for 25ml good quality juice with a wide selection, will check it out

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Calvin305 said:


> Ahh thanks man!! There is a guy where i can source it at R25 for 25ml good quality juice with a wide selection, will check it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



R25 for 25ml? Is he a vendor or does he mix it himself, or is he selling cheap Hangsen and Liqua juices. Just asking as it sounds too good to be true and normally, when it does, it is.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Calvin305

Haha not sure just yet, a friend of mine has been buying liquids from him for mixing

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Liquids or flavors? When we talk about liquids or juices, we talk about ready mixed juice. Flavors or concentrates are the stuff you use in the base liquid to get the different flavors of the juice. Which are you talking about?


----------



## Calvin305

Oh no they are the flavors sorry, it is concentrate

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Calvin305 said:


> Oh no they are the flavors sorry, it is concentrate
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Be careful mate. Find out if he's getting it from reputable flavor companies or extracting the flavors himself. You should know what you're inhaling when you make of buy e liquids. I only buy flavors that are made by reputable companies like TFA, Lorann, Flavorwest, etc. Be very careful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Calvin305

Where do you source your liquids from?? And what do you pay for them?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin305

Would just like to also find out, the flavours have zero vg/pg right? Just busy doing some calculations on an eliquid calculator

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Calvin305 said:


> Would just like to also find out, the flavours have zero vg/pg right? Just busy doing some calculations on an eliquid calculator
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


99.9% of most concentrates are pg based


----------



## Calvin305

100% pg?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Calvin305 said:


> 100% pg?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yes 

But if you knew the manufacturer then you can google the data sheet


----------



## Taran

Calvin305 said:


> Would just like to also find out, the flavours have zero vg/pg right? Just busy doing some calculations on an eliquid calculator
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


99% of the flavors are pg based


----------



## Calvin305

Okay cool, where do you guys source your liquids from?? At a discount 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

Calvin305 said:


> Okay cool, where do you guys source your liquids from?? At a discount
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Valley vapour


----------



## Calvin305

Haha okay, brands that you use? And flavours that are quite universal for dessert vapes?? Like cheescake graham crust? Vanilla custard?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

I get my concentrates from SkyBlue Vaping, Valley Vapour and Vapour Mountain.
Concentrates are in liquid form and the liquid is PG 99% of the time. If you want VG based concentrates, then you'll prob have to import.
The concentrates that I use most are made by TFA (The Flavor Apprentice), Lorann, Flavor West and FA (Flavor Art). They all had their concentrates tested for dangerous chemicals like Diacetyl, Acetyl Propionyl, and Acetoin and they publish the lab reports. Those are the ones I trust. I also trust the flavors from Vapour Mountain. Those people are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305

Haha think i am not going to try saving money, i suppose 10ml does go a long way, if you had to work it out, does it come to about R70 for a 30ml bottle??

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Calvin305 said:


> Haha think i am not going to try saving money, i suppose 10ml does go a long way, if you had to work it out, does it come to about R70 for a 30ml bottle??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



I haven't worked it out. I just enjoy mixing and vaping my own creations 
No matter how you look at it, it's cheaper than buying e liquid and def cheaper than smoking. So it's a win win in my books.
That is with e liquids.
With hardware, now that can be an expensive venture. I'd rather not go there...


----------



## Calvin305

Haha in the past month, i started off with an evic vtc mini, still have it, bought a noisy cricket lsst week, aswell as an i2 charger and 2 fresh batteries as well as an indestructible atty, i know boet, for the love of vaping

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin305

Zadiac when making your own eliquid, whtmat is it when they refer to crock pot steeping? And how is it done?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar

Calvin305 said:


> Okay cool, where do you guys source your liquids from?? At a discount
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hey @Calvin305

I would recommend you spend some time checking out some diy videos on youtube, it helped me quite a bit, i knew so much even before i did my first mix...

Then get some quick shake and vape recipes that are easy to make, you should sign up to eliquid-recipes.com or you can pm me, i wouldnt mind helping out 

Know what ingredients you need start off small but buy decent stuff so you wont be disappointed and you will be able to check reviews on the well known concentrates 

No need to buy diy kits when you can get everything you need at a pharmacy and at home...

Vapeowave is good for your first purchase due to thier 10ml concentrates being the cheapest in sa, but they dont have a huge variety as valley vapour which os my number 1 stop diy shop lol, for larger quantities of eliquids valley vapour will be cheaper, never had any issues with them...

Once the above is in order, start mixing, get people to taste, remember taste is subjective, they might not like it but you might also start of mixing small bathches to test and if you happy then go crazy, this will save you from wasting precious ingredients 

Thats all i can think of this time of the night lol, anything let me know, always willing to help fellow vapers 



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Calvin305 said:


> Zadiac when making your own eliquid, whtmat is it when they refer to crock pot steeping? And how is it done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Basically it's having your eliquid in a container inside a pot with warm water (very low heat). Personally, I think applying any heat above 35 degrees celcius is too much and will cause the nicotine to oxidize. Very low heat and constant stirring is what I think is best. Slow stirring for hours will let the flavors mix well together and then steeping for up to 3 weeks. 
There are very different opinions everywhere on how it should be done, but the above is how I do mine. I don't steep that long as I don't have enough patience for that. I vape the juice within 5 or 6 days after mixing......lol
Some flavors can be vaped very soon after mixing, like some fruit flavors, but tobacco and desserts normally have to steep for a week or more to fully reach it's potential.
There are others that will disagree with me, but this is my take on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anwar

zadiac said:


> Basically it's having your eliquid in a container inside a pot with warm water (very low heat). Personally, I think applying any heat above 35 degrees celcius is too much and will cause the nicotine to oxidize. Very low heat and constant stirring is what I think is best. Slow stirring for hours will let the flavors mix well together and then steeping for up to 3 weeks.
> There are very different opinions everywhere on how it should be done, but the above is how I do mine. I don't steep that long as I don't have enough patience for that. I vape the juice within 5 or 6 days after mixing......lol
> Some flavors can be vaped very soon after mixing, like some fruit flavors, but tobacco and desserts normally have to steep for a week or more to fully reach it's potential.
> There are others that will disagree with me, but this is my take on it.


Agreed 

Many different ways of steeping, but you'll get there , just start off with shake and vape juices then throw in some juices that needs steeping 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin305

Haha my idea of steeping at first, just going to shake up the juice, open it up and let it steep a bit, and repeat lol. Was thinking of getting things like bavarian cream, sweet cream, vanilla custard, fruit circles, dragon fruit (to make sucker punch) i have played around a lot with the ejuice me up calculator. And been checking the clone juices.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Calvin305 said:


> Haha my idea of steeping at first, just going to shake up the juice, open it up and let it steep a bit, and repeat lol. Was thinking of getting things like bavarian cream, sweet cream, vanilla custard, fruit circles, dragon fruit (to make sucker punch) i have played around a lot with the ejuice me up calculator. And been checking the clone juices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



From my own experience and from what I've read on the different forums, open steeping for too long will result in loss of flavor. Shake, leave open until it clears and then repeat that a few times for a day and then close it and put in closet and leave for a week. Open it, shake it, leave open until it clears and then close again and leave for another week or more.


----------



## Silver

Hi @Calvin305 
Its great that you are asking all the questions. I will say that the guys who are answering above have had loads of experience. 
Best of luck with your DIY and let us know how it goes. Am keen to hear what you mix up and how you find your first few juices...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Khan83

As a dessert fan are you into caramel flavours? If so then you have to get their(Vapeowave's) Dulce De Leche concentrate.

My ADV :
12% Dulce(Vapeowave)
5% TFA Bavarian Cream - _I Freakin love this stuff_
2% TFA Caramel
1% Cocoa(Vapeowave)
1% TFA Sweet Cream 

Creamy caramel goodness

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Calvin305

Yeah, i like to be informed, @zadiac that sounds about right, where do you get your needles for your syringes that you use for your flavours?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin305

Haha that does sound good, is it a burnt or sweet caramel taste?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83

Calvin305 said:


> Haha that does sound good, is it a burnt or sweet caramel taste?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Its a sweet caramel taste. Have to let it air & steep though as its very perfumey at the start. Airing out overnight mellows it out & after a week of closed bottle steeping you're golden.

I'd love a burnt caramel but haven't been able to make it. I do however get a nice burnt caramel taste when my coils are gunking up & almost due for a rewick . Its at this point that I really start enjoying the juice


----------



## Calvin305

Haha going to try my hand at making the original bunny (suicide bunny clone)

Vanilla Custard - 10%
Cak Batter - 7%
Sweet Cream - 4%
Bavarian Cream - 4%

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY

remember these creamy jooses need to steep for them to reach full potential.
Make a fruit mix man, that is basically shake and vape. In conjunction with this do your dessert mix that can steep while you vape your fuity stuff. My suggestions are:
1) start small (5-10ml) then go big later (30+ml)
2) find a recipe you like and get ingredients for that recipe, trust me here you will start buying unnecessary ingredients if you don't have a plan 
3) Fruit mixes are generally shake n vape
4) Creamy stuff requires a bit of steeping time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Calvin305

Like sucker punch?

Bavarian cream - 4.2ml
Dragon fruit - 14%
Vanilla Swirl - 4%

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305

@NewOobY what is your favourite fruity recipes??

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek

Just put in an order at valleyvapour for erm a good few concentrates as well as PG VG Nic. Going to be my first attempt and have 4 recipes lined up.
Going to be a LOT of fun, just need to get some syringes at the pharmacy to get amounts and sizes right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305

Now that we are on the topic of syringes, is it necessary to use it with a needle?? If one has a 2.5ml syringe going in 1ml incriments, i know it can be difficult to source needles without someone thinking you are a druggie

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Calvin305 said:


> Yeah, i like to be informed, @zadiac that sounds about right, where do you get your needles for your syringes that you use for your flavours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



I don't use needles. I use 1ml, 5ml and 10ml syringes as well as pipettes I got from Sky Blue vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305

Okay cool (y)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Duffie12

Calvin305 said:


> Now that we are on the topic of syringes, is it necessary to use it with a needle?? If one has a 2.5ml syringe going in 1ml incriments, i know it can be difficult to source needles without someone thinking you are a druggie
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Or diabetic.

Another alternative is a scale with fine grading. Just note that 1ml is not 1 gram, it varies for PG, VG, flavours etc. Most ejuice calculators have conversions.


----------

